# NHS funded IVF over 40's?



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to post this (so please move it if I've posted in the wrong section) but thought the over 40's board would be a good start.

I've been searching the net trying to find out if the age limit to NHS funded IVF cycles has been extended yet, but I can't find anything.
I know the bill (or whatever they call it) was due to be passed in July, but I've heard nothing since it initially made headlines earlier in the year.

Does anyone know?

Playdoh.


----------



## deb1234 (May 7, 2012)

From what I understand it has been extended but it is up to each local authority whether they will use it or not so it is a bit of a lottery. My thoughts were that most won't bother due to targets etc. but may get better in time. 

Sorry to sound so negative but others may have more positive news.

Good luck in whatever you choose to do


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me  

I have a feeling I won't be eligible here as they only offer 1 NHS cycle to the under 40's.

I was just hoping that if this private cycle doesn't work I could sneak in an NHS cycle before I'm 42 in March  

Think positive Playdoh, you won't need the NHS cycle!!!


----------



## deb1234 (May 7, 2012)

Neither of us will need it because we will both be pregnant!   
Worth keeping in mind though to relieve the pressure on this IVF cycle. If you are anything like me due to cost this private cycle is going to be my one and only.

You popped up on the first time IVF aug/sept thread a while back didn't you? They are a good bunch for giving a positive mental attitude and if you need cheering up they have put some alternative song lyrics on which were quite funny.

Hope it's all going well. Fingers crossed for that BFP.


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes hun, we will both be PG    

And yes, like you this is our one and only cycle unless we win the lottery, but as we can't afford to buy lottery tickets, that really isn't a possibility!!   

I did pop into the first time thread but I got all confused trying to keep up as my side effect seems to be air-head mode.  But thanks for reminding me, I might see if my tiny brain can cope to try and keep up!

I hope your cycle is going well?  How far along are you?

Right I'm going straight to that thread now   xx


----------



## deb1234 (May 7, 2012)

Starting DR today :-/


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh good luck  . I hope it goes well for you.  Injections or nasal spray? xx


----------



## deb1234 (May 7, 2012)

Injections- I don't mind too much as I used to have to inject myself with heparin for DVT.


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh you're going to be a human pincushion for a while then  . I have a friend who has to inject herapin after 2 DVT's and a PE too.  

The best of luck with DR  . I went back onto the first time thread, probably see you on there so I can keep up to date on how you're getting on.

Lots of


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Good luck to you both xxxxx


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you Ka40   and good luck to you too. xx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic (May 20, 2012)

I am really curious about this, too, as I wasn't told that I needed IVF until a month after my 40th birthday... I am actually wondering if there is any way I can appeal about this to my local health authority. Probably a long shot, but...


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

It's definitely worth a shot Supercalifragilistic, the worst they can say is no   and hopefully they'll say no problem as you're under 42.  Good luck. xx


----------

